# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  راه اندازی سنسور vl53l1x با stm32f103

## arman.m.80

سلام
من سنسور vl53l1x را تهیه کردم ، البته قبلش دنبال vl53l0x گشتم که دیدم در بازار گرانتر است!!
سورس های آردوینو موجود بود و متاسفانه سورسی برای stm32 موجود نبود منم تابع های سایت st که برای آردوینو نوشته بود را تبدیل به سورس keil  کردم و جواب هم گرفتم. سورس فایل ها را برای دوستان میگذارم تا وقت بیشتری از آنها نگیرد 
ضمنا یک فایل ورد هم گذاشتم که نتایج تست و شرایط تست را در آن نوشتم
موفق باشید
ضمیمه 151526

----------

